# is it good to hunt while its snowing



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

is it good to hunt while its snowing
if yes what time and how


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Depends on what where and how.

What are you hunting?
How are you hunting it?
How bad is it snowing?
How is the wind?
Where are you hunting?


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im going for rabbit- cottontail
im not sure if i should sit by their hole or walk around or just sit and wait so i dono how to hunt them in snow or not in the snow
its not a horrible blizzard the wind is not to heavy but not light so medium its light snow
and im just hunting in woods near cornfields

the animals ive seen in the woods are deer, ground hog, fox, squirrel (which ive gotten a few) pigeons, lots of birds, geese in the cornfield, and there are many holes but im not sure if there fox, ground hog, or rabbit

so yeah thats what i got


----------

